# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Downlight fitting sizes

## simopimo

I have been purchasing down light fittings in preparation for replacing the old fittings with new chrome ones and 240V LED's instead of the current 12V halogens.  I bought 2 batches, from different stores, and they both have different sized inner and outer "circles". 
My question is - what IS the standard size for downlight fittings ??? The newer ones I have seem to be larger than the older ones that they're replacing, but the new ones are also of 2 different sizes.  For those in the know, what is the best size to get - the newer ones required larger holes in the ceiling than the older ones. 
Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## LinesElectrical

90mm standard size. 
75mm standard cheap bunnings DIY size.

----------


## Random Username

Generally I find that the standard size will typically be the size that you don't happen to have a holesaw for!  
OR 
The standard size will always be smaller than the recessed light you are trying to replace!

----------


## JB1

> 90mm standard size. 
> 75mm standard cheap bunnings DIY size.

  May be the case for halogen. 
My rather not cheap LEDs are 75mm  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Have noticed 92mm as usual.  And these newer led downlights come in an assortment of sizes including this.

----------


## mattski2008

Generally the smaller ones are fixed and are a 70mm cut out. The larger are often gimble type and are a 90mm cutout. The 70mm and 90mm both cost roughly the same. I don't know why you would say the 70mm are cheap Bunnings ones.. you can get both from Bunnings or a wholesaler....?  the bare fittings should cost from $3-$7..

----------


## LinesElectrical

My distaste for 70-75mm down lights stems from the fact they are in fact as others have noted usually fixed gimble and the smaller size in halogen must struggle to dissipate heat as efficiently as I always find them near impossible to turn to get the globe out once they are a few years old and they have a tendency to deform in the spring area and on the overall shape.  
Also yes bunnings stock both 70-75s and 90s but most wholesalers only have 90s.  
They can get most styles in 75 if you really want them thou but you can generally pick the ones installed by the homeowner purely by the 70-75 size.  
Just my own opinion and observations possibly a local phenomena

----------


## chalkyt

The latest "free giveaway" from the friendly local electrical wholesaler is a booklet from from Atom Lighting... a quick peruse shows that the "standard" cutout for their range of LED downlights is 46, 55, 60, 80, 90, 95, 105  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: ... take your pick! So much for standard sizes. The short answer seems to be cut the hole to suit the fitting you like the look of or make sure that you get the same fittings if you want uniformity.

----------


## Dewy7777

There are 2 standard sizes available at almost any electrical wholesaler
70mm and 90mm 
most are give or take 2-3mm from those sizes if you read the included instructions.
i use a 73mm hole saw for all 70mm and a 92mm hole saw for all 90mm. 
any other sizes are non standard 
hope that helps. :Biggrin:

----------


## simopimo

Thanks everyone! 
Looks like the old ones I have (crummy white ones, about 16 years old) are the smaller ones, and the newer brushed chrome ones that I have are the 92mm variety.  At least I'll be consistent in the future!!! 
The hard part for the sparky when he returns to do the job is drilling out the existing 70/75mm holes to 92mm.  I'm sure it's not as easy as it looks, it's not easy to make a small hole larger!  Builder's going to look at making up a jig for it.

----------

